# [emerge] conflit à la mise à jour [resolu]

## donald7

bonjour,

rentré de vacances hier soir,  j'ai voulu faire ma mise à jour par emerge --sync puis 

emerge -aDNtuv world.

J'obtiens un conflit :

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1)

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1)

Total: 83 packages (78 upgrades, 2 new, 3 in new slots, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 279,011 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed!!!        at the same time on the same system.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce conflit apparait maintenant.   :Sad: 

une idée ?

merci

donald

----------

## kwenspc

rtfm  :Laughing: 

Quand portage te dit ça c'est qu'il y a eu un changement dans l'arrangement des ebuilds et de leur dépendances, et pour pouvoir continuer il suffit de faire un unmerge des paquets bloquant:

```

emerge -C kde-base/kmail kde-base/kdesktop && emerge -aDNtuv world

```

Et c'est tout.

----------

## donald7

mais après je peux refaire un emerge de kmail sans problème ?   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

oui, sans problème.

----------

## kopp

Faudrait le mettre dans une FAQ ça, parce que ça revient au moins une fois par mois...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Faudrait le mettre dans une FAQ ça, parce que ça revient au moins une fois par mois...

 

d'où le:

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> rtfm 

 

en effet.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouin, un RTFM gentil...par chance qu'on est pas sur le forum de Debian, car j'aurais pris le RTFM au sérieux  :Smile: 

----------

## donald7

bon, pour ma défense, je veux préciser que j'avais quand même lu le F... manuel     :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

mais le manuel est assez imprécis sur ce type de problème :

il conseille 

- soit de désinstaller mais sans préciser qu'une nouvelle installation est possible, dans le cas d'un paquet comme kmail qui est indispensable,

- soit de mettre à jour la dernière version du paquet, ce qui me semble curieux puisque les mises à jour avec 

```
 emerge -aDNtuv world 
```

 visent justement à fournir les dernières versions.

Surtout le F... manuel n'explique pas d'où viennent ces F... problèmes de conflit, question philosophique qui me taraude  :Wink: 

donald

----------

## d2_racing

Ton problème vient du fait que KDE 3.5.7 est rendu en stable et emerge n'est pas capable de déinstaller automatiquement les packages du 3.5.6.

Emerge ne flush jamais un package tout seul...sauf quand il a finit d'installer une nouvelle update.

Il faut juste savoir ce qui se passe et après quelque temps, tu vas voir que emerge avait raison  de te sortir un warning et d'attendre que tu fasse quelque chose.

----------

## donald7

Je te remercie de l'explication   :Smile:  . 

Je suis quand même surpris que le passage en 3.5.7 ne soit pas (mieux) géré.

je pressens une situation pénible lors de l'arrivée de KDE 4   :Embarassed: 

donald

----------

## Delvin

kde4 sera surement sloté, donc pas de soucis à priori  :Razz: 

EDIT : un petit [résolu] dans le titre ?

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais...KDE 4 va être vraiment quelque chose pour migrer.

Au pire, tu te fera un Stage 5 avant de commencer la migration..

Oups...une info-pub : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html

----------

## titoucha

Pas sur que le kde4 sera difficile à migré, car comme la dit @Delvin il devrait etre sloté donc l'installation se fera en parallèle   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Après réflection, je pense que KDE 4.0 va être slotté,car il va y avoir vraiment trop de changement.

Par contre, entre KDE 3.5.5 et KDE 3.5.7, le slottage n'a pas été nécessaire.car c'était juste quelques maj par si par là.

----------

## pasmoi

surtout pour les gens qui comme moi sont restés sous une débian de la potato à la etch, sans jamais réinstallé le système, à simple coups d'apt-get et de dselect.

ya pas une option pour qu'il télécharge et compile tout avant puis si et seulement si ça a réussi, qu'il dégage tout ce qui bloque?

----------

## d2_racing

Désolé, on peut tout downloader avec l'option f , par contre on doit compiler tout et espérer que ça passe.

----------

## YetiBarBar

C'est pas vraiment ce que tu cherches mais tu peux faire :

```
quickpkg ton_paquet_bloquant
```

 avant de les supprimer, comme ça, si ça foire, tu peux toujours faire un 

```
emerge --use-package -1 ton_paquet_bloquant
```

, ce qui t'évitera une recompile (pense quand même à supprimer les paquets inutiles que tu créés dans /usr/portage/packages.

PS : les noms sont à vérifier (surtout le --use-package de emerge)

----------

